
Show HN: measure curiosity of your website users - mihar
http://popify.me
======
mihar
Here's some background:

When developing new advertisement format, our team did a lot of data-mining
and A/B testing to reveal unknown patterns in human behaviour. One of the
patterns was that, if you put random badges on the edge of the screen, people
will tend to click on them out of curiosity. If you put more coupons, they’ll
click even more. And if you show them coupons only once in a while, the time
pressure will make users click even more.

The resulting CTRs were dwarfing any other means of advertising. But beware,
this behaviour only lasted as long as there were good deals hidden under
coupon badges. Changing good deals to no deals would decrease coupon CTR for a
whole site for weeks.

With promising CTR results, we wanted even more milk from a coupon, so we
implemented a form for collecting emails for newsletter. The number of
collected emails has again exceeded all expectations of our client. And, as if
this is not enough good news from our tingling little coupon, niche and local
websites are also reporting good physical conversion, meaning: people showing
up in the stores with printed coupons.

So what is happening here?

A lot of curiosity and a big pull. Coupon badges basically generate a pull
relationship with a customer, who is then more likely to engage with a coupon
content.

Since all this sounds like a mouth-full and we can’t tell you exact statistics
and our case studies, we give you popify.me

popify.me is the simplest version of coupons that you can test on your site
and see it for yourself. You’ll prepare a coupon and put it on your site in a
minute. There’s also a viral loop included for social media spread and some
sweet statistics.

~~~
wlievens
Honest question: do you think that if this catches on, and will be seen on
more and more websites, users will eventually get tired and stop bothering to
click the coupons?

~~~
rf45
They won't. As long there are good deals on coupons, ppl will want to uncover
them.

I even beleive that a site with a good marketing team could get rid of banners
and use only coupons, which would kindly benefit the site visual complexity.

------
m0th87
Given you're trying to sell a product, the NSFW in the sample coupon (i.e. the
green one) seems like a _really_ bad idea.

------
tnorthcutt
Interesting concept. I like how minimal you've kept it.

If your site is targeted towards business owners/webmasters in the U.S, I
suggest having a native English speaker record the video.

 _I realize that comment may earn me some downvotes, but I really do think
that would result in more users, and I'm willing to sacrifice karma score in
order to help the OP._

~~~
mihar
We're completely aware of that, and really wish that we'd have a native
speaker on hand :)

Just now we're pinging our old friend in NYC if she can lend a syllable or
two.

~~~
kristiandupont
www.voices.com

------
dralison
Sounds intriguing, wish your site video wasn't Flash based - can't watch it on
my current device.

~~~
rokgregoric
vimeo. sorry. here is the MOV link. I just put it on Dropbox.
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/315950/popify%20short%20explainer.mo...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/315950/popify%20short%20explainer.mov)

------
Swizec
LOVE IT!

Maybe I'm just sleep deprived but this is awesome. The coupons just blow me
away. Will you really let me drive your tractor if I become a power user?

PS: your default tweet sharing texts need to be funnier and more in line with
the coupon's tone.

~~~
mihar
I agree, nice tip. The tractor is waiting, just start popifying. ;)

------
kingofspain
Each pop up click results in another 'page', meaning I had to click back
around 8 times to get back here. Just FYI :)

~~~
mihar
Not sure I'm getting what you mean? Do you mean that the coupons take you on a
new page?

~~~
kingofspain
Sorry, I explained that badly. I'm running Chrome (10.0.648.204) and each
coupon click is resulting in another entry in the browser back history.

~~~
mihar
Yep, I can reproduce the problem but I'm not aware what triggers it. Maybe the
JS changing the iframe's src makes a new history record in Chrome.

I'll have to investigate this further.

------
rokkrulec
What was the CTR ? for badges and for coupons.

~~~
rf45
CTR for badges was like 8% with all the timing and randomness tweaks. Since
coupons are not used to drive traffic to other sites we also measured
newsletter signup and the engagement was mindboggling 3.5%

~~~
rokkrulec
This is pretty AWESOME CTR and engagement. I mean, where is the catch ?

~~~
rf45
Banners and such are PUSH for a customer, he didn't do any action to call the
stuff in his eyesight. Coupons are just tingling at the side and if a
curiosity makes a user to click on it, this generates PULL effect and he is
more likely to engage with a coupon. Or in the other words, this means coupons
are a holy grail of advertising :D

------
rf45
nicely done! can I put more then one coupon on my site?

~~~
rokgregoric
sure. check the embed additional parameters. view source of the index page for
ex.

